# Windows 8 Tablets for sale



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Windows 8 Tablets available on eBay
http://www.infopackets.com/news/bus...ndows_8_tablets_hit_ebay_selling_for_3500.htm

Wow, is this wrong?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah,that's pretty screwed up since you can download
the windows 8 developer preview here.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

dustyjay said:


> Wow, is this wrong?


It's most likely illegal going by the Microsoft Dev TOS for betas and development releases.


----------

